# box elder vessel



## woodtickgreg (Apr 29, 2012)

This is a rough turning and it has a long way to go, I didn't get much time to work on it today. I had to mow the lawn and more importantly I had to fix my neighbors little girls bicycle, her brother bent the wheels, so I put her needs before my own. Another spectacular piece of Kevins fbe![attachment=4976][attachment=4977][attachment=4978][attachment=4979][attachment=4980][attachment=4981][attachment=4982][attachment=4983][attachment=4984][attachment=4985] So this is as far as I got today, still have to rough hollow the inside and bag it to dry. This piece will have no foot on the bottom, It will be suspended in part of another project. I am having a problem with chatter at this point though due to how far this piece extends from the chuck, I think that I will need to either make or purchase a steady rest.


----------



## EricJS (Apr 29, 2012)

Wonderful design & beautiful wood! It's already spectacular, I can't wait to see the finished vessel!


----------



## BassBlaster (Apr 29, 2012)

Thats shaping up to be a really nice piece!!!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 29, 2012)

I sure am getting a lot of face time today. I promise I didn't ask for it guys. Thank you all who deal with me I am the lucky one I assure you. 

Greg that is destined for a museum. Not because of the wood, but the wood turner. Very sexy form. 


.


----------



## TimR (Apr 30, 2012)

Looking awesome! The ambrosia in that piece just keeps going and going and going!!  Can't wait to see off and finished.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 30, 2012)

I ordered a steady rest from psi today, has lots of adjustment and 3 wheels and the price was great $59 plus $10 shipping. I'll review it after I get a chance to play with it. It should really help with the chatter on this piece, the wheels should run right in the neck groove and be captured, 2 wheels on the bottom and 1 on the top. Grrr, I want to get this thing hollowed and bagged so I can work on the rest of the project.


----------



## davidgiul (Apr 30, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> This is a rough turning and it has a long way to go, I didn't get much time to work on it today. I had to mow the lawn and more importantly I had to fix my neighbors little girls bicycle, her brother bent the wheels, so I put her needs before my own. Another spectacular piece of Kevins fbe! So this is as far as I got today, still have to rough hollow the inside and bag it to dry. This piece will have no foot on the bottom, It will be suspended in part of another project. I am having a problem with chatter at this point though due to how far this piece extends from the chuck, I think that I will need to either make or purchase a steady rest.


That is one nice piece of wood and that is one nice clean shop. A little jealous Mike? I know I am.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 30, 2012)

Looks like it's gonna be really nice! I'm anxious to see the suspended form… That's something I haven't tried.

I'm surprised you *bought* at steady with your tool making skills… I figured you'd just whip one out.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 1, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Looks like it's gonna be really nice! I'm anxious to see the suspended form… That's something I haven't tried.
> 
> I'm surprised you *bought* at steady with your tool making skills… I figured you'd just whip one out.


Oh I really wanted to make on and had an idea in my head already but I just don't have the time right now and I really need to get this piece hollowed and bagged to dry. So for the low cost of the psi steady I had to bite the bullet and just buy one to save some time, that's not to say I won't modify it or just make one later


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 4, 2012)

So I just got the steady rest from psi and I had to assemble it and give it a quick try before I went to bed, Works great, chatters gone. Now maybe I can get this thing hollowed this weekend without launching it off the lathe, woo hoo! Then bag and wait to dry........


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 5, 2012)

rbaccus said:


> Looking really good WT. what kind of tools are you hollowing with. how wet is the wood? where did you buy the steady rest? good luck


I am using the carbide tools that I make, the wood is very wet and fresh cut from kevin, I just got the steady rest from psi and I will try and get some pics of it posted after I get the chance to use it a little more. I like the psi rest because it has 3 wheels and captures the project as well as supports it. Oh and it was cheap! $49 + $10 shipping. I wanted to make one but I don't have the time right now.


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 5, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> rbaccus said:
> 
> 
> > Looking really good WT. what kind of tools are you hollowing with. how wet is the wood? where did you buy the steady rest? good luck
> ...



awsome peice greg work of art dave


----------

